# female gamers



## Lord Sinkoran

how many girls do 40k at your local i don't think i've ever seen a girl in my local atall.


----------



## Damned Fist

We have 2 or 3 that come out consistently at our GW store.


----------



## Djinn24

We have about 8 but they almost all play RPGs, we only had 2 40k players that where female in Indiana.


----------



## Steel Rain

You have females in Indiana?


----------



## Deceiver

only 1 in the 3 stores I frequent. this game is like other games and sports. each has their own demographic.


----------



## cccp

there are at least 5 to my knowledge signed up to this forum!


----------



## Dirge Eterna

My gf plays Khorne Fantasy and 40k. lolz.

-Dirge


----------



## koppo

I`m married to one...


----------



## carmichael666

People keep thinking my brother is a girl, but other than him I don't know any who play.


----------



## whocares

Every female I've ever seen play 40k or fantasy was married to/going out with a gamer and just "wanted to spend more time with him."

I wouldn't even count that.


----------



## Siege

I didn't even think they existed till I stumbled across these forums. I've noticed one posting on here fairly often, she seems to know her stuff and she looks cute too.


----------



## Stormbolter88

There's a bunch of sad geeks at the game store here that repel any and all females on 40K wednesdays. I keep hoping I'll stumble upon some other group to join, before I finish painting my first army.


----------



## Djinn24

I learned the hard way playing competitive magic to never underestimate female players, sat down to play one at the 1st table at a PTQ and got spanked by her. Turns out she was the wife of a multiple PT winner and now Magic employee.


----------



## Katie Drake

Siege said:


> I didn't even think they existed till I stumbled across these forums. I've noticed one posting on here fairly often, she seems to know her stuff and she looks cute too.


*clears throat and glares*

Other than myself, there's one female gamer at my local club.


----------



## Siege

*Smiles sheepishly*

No offense intended Katie.


----------



## Captain Galus

ive seen a couple...im not really surprised tho girls can be just as nerdy as us guys


----------



## dred73

at my store we dont have any female 40k players but we do get acouple in for rpg games I have seen a couple in the GT i went to before they got rid of it one of them a fantasy player actually did really good and ended up with best paint job undead orcs with glow in the dark paint is so cool lol.


----------



## Stella Cadente

my wee bony lass is a gamer, although she ain't a local unfortunatly
and with all the sick vile perverts infesting my GW's.......and 90% of GW;s, I don't think I would want her to be


----------



## Hespithe

Both of my daughters play to some extent, and I know of a few who paint some of the figs for the local players, but only one who plays at the local shoppe. Oddly enough, as the stereotype claims, she plays Witch Hunters... Weird.


----------



## uberschveinen

There's a few marvellous reason why there are so few females in wargaming.

First, the wargames. 40K and Fantasy in particular. The whole GRIMANDDARK hyperbole just doesn't seem to have the same attraction to women as men. The basic idea of wargaming doesn't seem to be as appealing to women as men. The notion of pushing around figures and rolling dice to simulate them killing each other doesn't seem to have the same attraction for women as it does for men. In fact, the only thing that I can think of which seems to hold a similar appeal to men and women is the modelling aspect of the hobby, and even then it seems that the aforementioned GRIMANDDARKness of much of the modelling seems to turn away many would-be hobbyists.

Secondly, the women. Let's face it, gender-based conditioning is such a massive portion of our modern socialisation of children that it is effectively impossible to remove for most people, even if they are fully aware AND want to change, are rare combo at best. It just so happens that what boys are told they should want is much more likely to draw them to 40K and Fantasy, and what girls are told they want is very likely to push them away. And let's face it, most peopel get into the hobby as childrne or teenagers, long before they get the opportunity to replace their stock set of preconceived gender identities with the set they have built for themselves, which even then for women is very likely to contain the female prohibitions that make them dislike the hobby. This is also why it seems women come into the hobby much more than girls, since only the former have really had the opportunity to determine for themselves whether or not they should be doing it.

Finally, the men. THE KIDS. The hobby shops, especially GW stores, are the public face of our hobby. This is where females are exposed to the products, be it through being dragged in by another person, walking past and noticing, or in obscenely rare cases, simply walking in and looking. Unfortunately, they are cesspools of unwashed, overly loud boys so obnoxious nobody who has not seen them can truly appreciate it, and of unwashed, overly quiet late teens and men who are often so incapable of playing their part in a social environment, and I genuinely mean to complement here, that it is an amazing accomplishment for them to have made it to the store without becoming overwhelmed and retreating. The workers are often as bad or worse, acting with all the subtlety of a Templar Crusader Rush to give you whatever outdated, inapplicable or semi-fabricated advice neccesary to make you buy something you invariably don't want or need so they can get one step closer to a supervisory job and the glories of pay comparable with an entry-level position at most other retail outlets. These three combine to make any sight of a GW store so amazingly unappealing to anybody that even veteran hobbyists desire so little to visit them that they form their own social groups to avoid such unpleasantries. If these people, who often used to be one of the former three types, cannot bear the experience, what chance do you think a 'right-thinking' woman stands? Further, the way that stores drive away the sane, social and showered individuals only accentuates this effect. The sheer unpleasantness of these stores renders the chances of women or girls entering the hobby of their own accord out of interest so close to zero that I have never even heard tell of one who just walked into a GW store and started, like so many boys did. This also explains the way that it seems so many women enter the hobby through someone else, usually a boyfriend or husband, because they then have a three-S male to let them bypass the storefronts.


These three factors are almost certainly the primary reasons that women are not into the hobby, and their synergistic effect is why the gender balance is so disproportionate. I say 'almost certainly' because I know of so few women in the hobby that it would simply not be plausible for a representative sampel to be obtained. Fortunately, this is evidence in and of itself.

Still, if anyone is, was, or knows a woman in the hobby, it would be good to hear if their sotries back up my theory.


----------



## Stormbolter88

Seeing as I have a psych degree I'll back up a few of your points. (I know a degree doesn't mean that much nowadays but I'll add I study a lot on my own).

About the first reason, I'd say personality plays a far larger role in what people like, rather than gender. Believe me there are plenty of men with stereotypical feminine personalities and just as many women with masculine personality traits camoflauged by a feminine exterior. Men just don't notice because 90% of them are hypnotized by that exterior. Also, men with feminine personalities usually publicly overcompensate, therefore probably half the macho types you see are actually just putting on an act.

About the second reason, yes you're totally right. Most people develop an identity template through social feedback and in our society playing with toy soldiers doesn't match any of the most common templates for females in all age demographics. Boys are socialized massively differently than girls. Boys are taught, for example, to not cry and whine, because only wimps do that. 40K is a mean game, someone always loses, no matter how good both players are. Boys are taught they are good if they take pain, or loss, like a man. So basically most boys are socially set up to gain more self esteem from getting massacred at 40k. 

I agree with reason number 3 as well. Women usually have higher socio-emotional intelligence than males. This means they understand better that they will be associated with the company they keep. It also means juvenile, or otherwise negative emotions in an environment, will be perceived faster and more fully, and probably annoy them more. They also have a keener sense of smell. They also multi-task better. So they can notice more annoying things in the store while a male is more tunnel-visioned, he is blocking out the annoyances because he can only think of his goal which is probably to try out his pet army.


----------



## Elchimpster

Stormbolter88 said:


> Also, men with feminine personalities usually publicly overcompensate, therefore probably half the macho types you see are actually just putting on an act.


Boy... is THAT a true statement.
I think oftentimes they don't even know it. But they always seem to have to somehow prove their manliness.


----------



## Katie Drake

uberschveinen said:


> Finally, the men. THE KIDS. The hobby shops, especially GW stores, are the public face of our hobby. This is where females are exposed to the products, be it through being dragged in by another person, walking past and noticing, or in obscenely rare cases, simply walking in and looking. Unfortunately, they are cesspools of unwashed, overly loud boys so obnoxious nobody who has not seen them can truly appreciate it, and of unwashed, overly quiet late teens and men who are often so incapable of playing their part in a social environment, and I genuinely mean to complement here, that it is an amazing accomplishment for them to have made it to the store without becoming overwhelmed and retreating. The workers are often as bad or worse, acting with all the subtlety of a Templar Crusader Rush to give you whatever outdated, inapplicable or semi-fabricated advice neccesary to make you buy something you invariably don't want or need so they can get one step closer to a supervisory job and the glories of pay comparable with an entry-level position at most other retail outlets. These three combine to make any sight of a GW store so amazingly unappealing to anybody that even veteran hobbyists desire so little to visit them that they form their own social groups to avoid such unpleasantries. If these people, who often used to be one of the former three types, cannot bear the experience, what chance do you think a 'right-thinking' woman stands? Further, the way that stores drive away the sane, social and showered individuals only accentuates this effect. The sheer unpleasantness of these stores renders the chances of women or girls entering the hobby of their own accord out of interest so close to zero that I have never even heard tell of one who just walked into a GW store and started, like so many boys did. This also explains the way that it seems so many women enter the hobby through someone else, usually a boyfriend or husband, because they then have a three-S male to let them bypass the storefronts.


I simply can't stop laughing at this. Rep for you, my good sir.



> Still, if anyone is, was, or knows a woman in the hobby, it would be good to hear if their sotries back up my theory.


While everything you said in your above post is incredibly accurate, there are thankfully rare exceptions. To use myself as an example, I was never intimidated by the masses of unwashed hormones because I started young. The whole "girls like dolls" thing just never stuck with me and I nearly pulled my father's arm out of its socket trying to get him to take me inside the GW in the local mall.

The one thing that wasn't addressed was the absolute inexperience with the members of the opposite gender that so many people that populate the Hobby Centers have. I've had people literally flee in horror at the very sight of me. I don't mean that as any sort of exaggeration, either.

*opens door and walks into the store carrying her figure case*

A young male looks up from the models he's painting and shrieks (I mean "AIIEEEEEE!") and flees into the washroom, closing and locking the door behind him.

That's the sort of thing that can happen in these places. Aside from speaking volumes about the state of our society it's just yet another reason most women avoid places like Hobby Centers like the plague. Naturally there's the other extreme where I'm practically drowned in the sea of geeky children as they all come and talk to me at once.

"Hihowareyouwhatarmydoyouplaywouldyouliketogooutsometimemaybeplease?"

Basically, until gamers start bathing and learn some social skills, I can't see the problem really becoming any better.

Katie D


----------



## cccp

Katie Drake said:


> Basically, until gamers start bathing and learn some social skills, I can't see the problem really becoming any better.
> 
> Katie D


so true.....


----------



## Steel Rain

They wouldn't be gamers if they bathed and had social skills. There's a difference between gamers and people who play games. Gamers are...gamey.


----------



## The Wraithlord

What staggers me is the sheer amount of guys who play at the store who just don't seem to understand the need for a bar of soap once in awhile. Our store has actually asked people to leave because they smell so bad and in one case actually told a dude not to come in for game nights unless he cleaned up first (dude was baaaaaaaad man, so so bad uke. On the odd occasion where I am there and gaming I make sure that at the very least I have put on some deodorant just before going, just in case it is hot as hell in there and I start to sweat as I really don't want to be one of 'those guys'.

I just don't get it.


----------



## Katie Drake

The Wraithlord said:


> What staggers me is the sheer amount of guys who play at the store who just don't seem to understand the need for a bar of soap once in awhile. Our store has actually asked people to leave because they smell so bad and in one case actually told a dude not to come in for game nights unless he cleaned up first (dude was baaaaaaaad man, so so bad uke. On the odd occasion where I am there and gaming I make sure that at the very least I have put on some deodorant just before going, just in case it is hot as hell in there and I start to sweat as I really don't want to be one of 'those guys'.
> 
> I just don't get it.


That begs another question. Why is it always so damned hot in those places?


----------



## Jezlad

The Wraithlord said:


> What staggers me is the sheer amount of guys who play at the store who just don't seem to understand the need for a bar of soap once in awhile. Our store has actually asked people to leave because they smell so bad and in one case actually told a dude not to come in for game nights unless he cleaned up first (dude was baaaaaaaad man, so so bad uke. On the odd occasion where I am there and gaming I make sure that at the very least I have put on some deodorant just before going, just in case it is hot as hell in there and I start to sweat as I really don't want to be one of 'those guys'.
> 
> I just don't get it.


You should try the UKGT mate.

160 sweaty fuckers in one hall. :stinker:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

Katie Drake said:


> Basically, until gamers start bathing and learn some social skills, I can't see the problem really becoming any better.
> 
> Katie D


too true therea small group of pre puberty morons that think they are gods gift to woman kind. None of them know the rules. I remember one of them tried firing a heavyt bolter at a land raider:laugh:


----------



## squadiee

HEY! I bathe OCCASIONALLY!

although I agree most don't I felt the need to bring a gas mask to one of the smaller GWs I used to go to.

To be honest, they make most of us "normal" people who do war gaming (i.e. ones who don't take it OTT) get such a bad name from those who are the stereotypical types

I personally haven't seen any at either of my locals, but it wouldn't surprise me if there were


----------



## DeusMortemEst

I don't go to my local GW store often, so I don't really know. I think I've seen about 3 of them, but then again, one of them was probably just there to see her boyfriend who worked there...


----------



## Shas'o Tash'var

quite a lot of females go to the GW I go to ... maybe because it's in Amsterdam and a lot of tourists want to check it out.. most of the time they leave really quick tho


----------



## Sons of Russ

Captain Galus said:


> ive seen a couple...im not really surprised tho girls can be just as nerdy as us guys



Yes, but thankfully they know the benefits of deoderant/avoiding gamer funk, which is one reason I never relished games at my local GW when I lived in Vancouver...

Everyone should embrace their inner geek....but for god's sakes, use some pit-stick already!


----------



## Katie Drake

Sons of Russ said:


> Everyone should embrace their inner geek....but for god's sakes, use some pit-stick already!


Quoted. That there is what we call golden.


----------



## Siege

Katie Drake said:


> The one thing that wasn't addressed was the absolute inexperience with the members of the opposite gender that so many people that populate the Hobby Centers have. I've had people literally flee in horror at the very sight of me. I don't mean that as any sort of exaggeration, either.
> 
> *opens door and walks into the store carrying her figure case*
> 
> A young male looks up from the models he's painting and shrieks (I mean "AIIEEEEEE!") and flees into the washroom, closing and locking the door behind him.


Lulz. 

It's kind of embarrassing to admit but I could honestly picture this happening at a couple of the joints I frequent.


----------



## obsidian492

Well I know wolf. is female - she's in my class! I personally try to avoid going into stores unless I know what I'm looking for. I certainly don't venture forth into the unclean masses to GAME in the stores. It's sort of sad really.


----------



## kharnthebetrayer

What if GW sold a brand of Deoderant?

Like different smells for each army faction. That way people could recognize what army you played by your scent.:laugh:


----------



## Katie Drake

kharnthebetrayer said:


> What if GW sold a brand of Deoderant?
> 
> Like different smells for each army faction. That way people could recognize what army you played by your scent.:laugh:


That is genius. Wizards should do it with their Magic players, too.


----------



## Lemartes

How would people smell, who are using Black Reanimator Decks 0_o


----------



## Sons of Russ

kharnthebetrayer said:


> What if GW sold a brand of Deoderant?
> 
> Like different smells for each army faction. That way people could recognize what army you played by your scent.:laugh:



'cept all the gamers would buy only the Slannesh brand for its supposed aphrodisiac/ hidden pheromone qualities..... 

...cuz you know...it getz da chicksz!!!111



GW Aura of Slannesh* 24 Hr Roll-On Deoderant



















*made from real Keeper of Secret horn!!!!


----------



## Kapeesh

In regards to the heat question i don't really have to worry about it 'cause its half underground in an alleyway with a 2-meter long super powered air conditioning unit on the wall.


----------



## Steel Rain

Katie Drake said:


> That is genius. Wizards should do it with their Magic players, too.


Not just Magic players. Wizards customers in general are a stinky lot. Wizards should come out with a whole line of personal hygeine products, including razors, deodorant, shampoo, body wash, loofahs, foot scrubs, facial cleansers, talcum powders, and colognes. Turn your smelly gamer into an investment banker!


----------



## Syko515

my girlfriend is looking to go dark eldar, after selling off her witch hunters/blood angel's army.


----------



## Katie Drake

Steel Rain said:


> Not just Magic players. Wizards customers in general are a stinky lot. Wizards should come out with a whole line of personal hygeine products, including razors, deodorant, shampoo, body wash, loofahs, foot scrubs, facial cleansers, talcum powders, and colognes. Turn your smelly gamer into an investment banker!


I can't say I have any experience with players of any other Wizards game. Thanks for the addition, though. Now I know to be careful.

Katie D


----------



## Vitaeus

Syko515 said:


> my girlfriend is looking to go dark eldar, after selling off her witch hunters/blood angel's army.


Sell off Blood Angels?? *Eye twitch*
But yeah, Dark Eldar are getting popular pretty fast.

As for my opinion about female gamers, it doesn't surprise me all that much. To be honest, I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## hawkwing

*twitch Twitch Drool* Blood Angels

Oh sorry, there is much wisdom being passed around but it begs the question what would it take to get more girls into Warhammer. 
I totally agree it wont be the GW stores cause if they are like mine, lunging loud and bad teeth and all that. who wants to game with funky people that smell worse than a grot thats cleaning up after squigs?

Ok enough cheap ork jokes really what would it take?


----------



## Steel Rain

nuns with guns. Emphasizing the modeling and painting aspect will be able to draw in a lot of girls. My wife got involved by reading the Gaunt's Ghosts books.


----------



## Vitaeus

Steel Rain said:


> nuns with guns. Emphasizing the modeling and painting aspect will be able to draw in a lot of girls. My wife got involved by reading the Gaunt's Ghosts books.


Yeah, I can understand them liking the Sisters of Battle. In fact, I agree with all of it. :biggrin:


----------



## Captain Galus

i had no idea how so many people could neglect personal hygiene until my first game at a GW shop in Chicago...i mean holy shit, dude
i swear to god i was the only guy in there who knew what a shower was...but surprisingly enough there were a few girls putting up with it...one in particular was pretty good lookin, and i thought about makin a move until she whipped out her dark eldar, then i knew she was a freak


----------



## inqusitor_me

Captain Galus said:


> i had no idea how so many people could neglect personal hygiene until my first game at a GW shop in Chicago...i mean holy shit, dude
> i swear to god i was the only guy in there who knew what a shower was...but surprisingly enough there were a few girls putting up with it...one in particular was pretty good lookin, and i thought about makin a move until she whipped out her dark eldar, then i knew she was a freak


lol soo tru to the last part 



ah shit ma GF plays Dark elder lol but i agree wit u man no one there nos how to WASH im shocked the staff put up wit it my self i wold kick the noshon of washing in there heads lol


----------



## Gore Hunter

1 she collects Necrons and is one of the club runners.


----------



## uberschveinen

Katie, I can only hope you are grossly exaggerating your story. I don't know whether to scream in frustration at the notion that somebody can be so poorly socialised that they are genuinely afraid of the oppostie sex, or applaud this individual for managing to conquer his gynophobia long enough to run the gauntlet from parent's car to GW store.


I play 40K and Magic. There is little that pushes me away from these hobbies I greatly enjoy than the threat of association with some of the least pleasant well-intentioned individuals in Western society. I mean, come on. It's not that hard to at least make yourself presentable enough that you can pass as normal until you begin conversation. I know, because I manage to do it. It takes all of fifteen minutes a day to shower, shampoo, shave and deodorise, and in doing so advance greatly in the echelons of social status. Don't give the that 'time' idiocy either, you have plenty of time. I'm a full-time student and work part-time, and still find enough time to have an active social life and do all of my hobbies without having to cut loose making myself presentable. Since most of you people aren't even supporting yourselves you shoudl have more spare tiem than I'd know what to do with. And please, _please_, learn some basic rules about the wearing of clothing. The rule for wearing clothes is not a 'sniff test' (which you would fail anyway had you not for your own sanity become accustomed to your own stench), it is not a 'clearly visible stain' check, but a simple observation with two answers and two outcomes. If you have worn it, _wash it_. If you do not have parents to do this for you, do it yourself. You shall find the washing machine is far less hostile than it appears. Even unironed this would be a vast improvement.

And now thanks to my tangential lecture I can't remember what I was going to say. Unwashed gamers, this I blame on you.


----------



## humakt

The only regular female gamers I've ever met was during my years of RPG. But I have played or met female gamers who were into 40k. I remember playing one only last year, at a local tournament. It was the first time I had encountered Halequins and a 'I cant die' skimmer. She was a good gamer and beat me without much effort. A very nicely painted army as well. I later found out she was the girlfriend of the manager of the local GW store, but I dont know if she got into the hobby through him, or met him afterwards.

I have tried to get my wife interested, but have given up. She showed some interest in painting, but in the end couldn't get motivated to do any. She has got no interest in playing, and I havnt even gone down that road.

As for smelly shops, I try not to go to the shops unless I have too, not becuase of the smell, but the noise. I normally get dragged in by my son, and end up fending off staff who try to advise me what I need as if I had only just started playing.


----------



## Steel Rain

uberschveinen said:


> Katie, I can only hope you are grossly exaggerating your story. I don't know whether to scream in frustration at the notion that somebody can be so poorly socialised that they are genuinely afraid of the oppostie sex, or applaud this individual for managing to conquer his gynophobia long enough to run the gauntlet from parent's car to GW store.
> 
> 
> I play 40K and Magic. There is little that pushes me away from these hobbies I greatly enjoy than the threat of association with some of the least pleasant well-intentioned individuals in Western society. I mean, come on. It's not that hard to at least make yourself presentable enough that you can pass as normal until you begin conversation. I know, because I manage to do it. It takes all of fifteen minutes a day to shower, shampoo, shave and deodorise, and in doing so advance greatly in the echelons of social status. Don't give the that 'time' idiocy either, you have plenty of time. I'm a full-time student and work part-time, and still find enough time to have an active social life and do all of my hobbies without having to cut loose making myself presentable. Since most of you people aren't even supporting yourselves you shoudl have more spare tiem than I'd know what to do with. And please, _please_, learn some basic rules about the wearing of clothing. The rule for wearing clothes is not a 'sniff test' (which you would fail anyway had you not for your own sanity become accustomed to your own stench), it is not a 'clearly visible stain' check, but a simple observation with two answers and two outcomes. If you have worn it, _wash it_. If you do not have parents to do this for you, do it yourself. You shall find the washing machine is far less hostile than it appears. Even unironed this would be a vast improvement.
> 
> And now thanks to my tangential lecture I can't remember what I was going to say. Unwashed gamers, this I blame on you.


Standing around them long enough causes you to lose 2d6 INT points, temporary damage of course.


----------



## Someguy

The smell really has to be a factor.

Warhammer world has a metal roof. Think about 150-200 gamers in a room with a metal roof in the summer time.

Thankfully there are 3 heats for the GTs so my group has always aimed to go to the heat that's as far as possible from the summer. There are a number of reasons for this, not least that it gives us more time to get our armies ready, but the smell is right up there. I'd avoid going to WH world between May and September.

Then there's the moment when you are carrying your tray of miniatures down the narrow gap between two rows of tables and you see that you are going to have to get past the large gamer. I can easily imagine a female gamer never returning after that.


----------



## cccp

i played a gamer once called big smelly barry. all the other gamers at the club avoided him until he left altogether. i hate to think what a female gamer would have made of it.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

apparently there are like 3 regular female gamers at my local


----------



## humakt

Someguy, you are of course right. I have never seen a woman retruning to a GT the following year, with the exception of that young lady who does the admin stuff from GW, and it does get very hot in that place in anything other than deep winter. Thats why I go to heat 3 every year.


----------



## asianavatar

At our GW, most of the guys are pretty good in terms of attitude and hygiene. Its more of the younger kids that tend to run around and be annoying. In terms of female gamers, I saw one that came in for a few weeks but she hasn't been in a while. We have one fantasy player and maybe 2 who come in every now and than just to paint.


----------



## Katie Drake

uberschveinen said:


> Katie, I can only hope you are grossly exaggerating your story. I don't know whether to scream in frustration at the notion that somebody can be so poorly socialised that they are genuinely afraid of the oppostie sex, or applaud this individual for managing to conquer his gynophobia long enough to run the gauntlet from parent's car to GW store.


I swear on my mother's grave that I in no way twisted that story.


----------



## asianavatar

> I swear on my mother's grave that I in no way twisted that story


Seriously, how old was this person and what was everyone else's reaction to it?


----------



## Katie Drake

asianavatar said:


> Seriously, how old was this person and what was everyone else's reaction to it?


I'd guess anywhere from 14 to 16. The people nearest him sort of jumped a bit at the sudden load noise (his shriek) and everyone watched in total surprise as he scampered over to the washroom and closed the door. A moment later, there was a click as he locked the door from the inside. We all just stood there looking at one another for a few seconds before someone started laughing, and then everyone else started laughing. Some people were saying that someone should go and try to talk to him, but no one did it. Eventually the store owner heard what happened and knocked on the door and got the kid's phone number. He phoned the parents and they came to get him.

*shrug*


----------



## wetware

Wow. Now that is some serious dysfunction.


----------



## Steel Rain

Wow. I don't even know what to say to that, Katie.


----------



## Siege

As funny as it sounds, that is kinda sad. At 14 - 16 years old, something is wrong if he can't even attempt to communicate with the opposite sex. I guess some people are intimidated by beautiful women, but to not even be able to sit in the same room, how does somebody like that even function in day to day life?


----------



## Katie Drake

Siege said:


> As funny as it sounds, that is kinda sad. At 14 - 16 years old, something is wrong if he can't even attempt to communicate with the opposite sex. I guess some people are intimidated by beautiful women, but to not even be able to sit in the same room, how does somebody like that even function in day to day life?


I dunno. I can only assume he was home-schooled or something.


----------



## wetware

Easy answer:

He doesn't.


----------



## Sons of Russ

asianavatar said:


> Seriously, how old was this person and what was everyone else's reaction to it?



Hmmm.. its sounds more of a situational thing... 

He was expecting to see girls as he left the house and entered the mall. Both situations where he can easily avoid eye contact and interaction with the opposite sex... 

Now, a "girl!" entered what he felt was his safe inner-geek sanctum, all of a sudden confronted by the pixie-eyed offender that he would not be able to avoid in the close confines of the store...

In fact, there was a very real and terrifying possibility that he may actually have to interact with her in a game or painting table scenario..... 

NOOO! Don't look into IT'S EYES!!! 

AAAIIIIIIIEEEEEEE!

:shok::suicide:


NOT that I know anything about that sort of thing....:blush:
...
..
.


----------



## Captain Galus

i just dont understand some people


----------



## Katie Drake

Sons of Russ said:


> NOT that I know anything about that sort of thing....:blush:
> ...
> ..
> .


Social anxiety disorder, huh?

Katie D


----------



## Siege

I really didn't think people with those kind of extreme social disorders existed, outside of teen movies and stuff. 

There must be a lot more wierdos on that side of the world.


----------



## Katie Drake

Siege said:


> I really didn't think people with those kinds of social disorders existed, outside of teen movies and stuff.
> 
> There must be a lot more wierdos on that side of the world.


Not to get all in your face, but I'm one of those "weirdos" you're speaking about, and I'd really like it if we weren't spoken of like that. Social Anxiety Disorder (indeed, most anxiety disorders) exist because of chemical imbalances in the brain. We're no different than anyone else with a medical issue.

Katie D


----------



## Culler

Katie Drake said:


> We're no different than anyone else with a medical issue.


Except you're Canadian :biggrin:


----------



## Siege

I thought of editing my comments but I don't like to backpedal.

My apologies if I offended anybody, it was not my intention.


----------



## Katie Drake

Culler said:


> Except you're Canadian :biggrin:


It just means that we don't have to pay to see the doctor. :wink:


----------



## uberschveinen

That's not a mere social disorder. This is a genuine terror of women. It is the sort of action a normal person would take when instead of a woman entering the store, it were instead, say, a masked man with an assault rifle, a clearly agressive tiger, or a cloud of mustard gas, all things peopel should reasonably fear. If a person has a phobia concerning half of the world's population, they genuinely cannot function in a society. That's close to legitimate insanity.

And again I have forgotten my point. From now on that is the _first_ thing I write.


----------



## zboy234

Katie Drake said:


> That is genius. Wizards should do it with their Magic players, too.


please dont make us magic players do that!!!! oh I know a few girls who play 40k and magic but mostly I'm surrounded by dice rolling, stinky, gorilla men and that is why I play next to an open window.



uberschveinen said:


> . If you have worn it, _wash it_. If you do not have parents to do this for you, do it yourself. You shall find the washing machine is far less hostile than it appears.


have you been put in one of those? I have and yes it is scary! and bloody well hostile! oh and the social anxiety disorder, me mates got it but it's only with old people, other than in his family for some reason and me well i avoid and farm animals altogether


----------



## uberschveinen

It may be moving slightly and emitting a terrible growling, but it is in fact completely insensate and has no way of knowing you are there.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

Katie Drake said:


> It just means that we don't have to pay to see the doctor. :wink:


what about dentists? I have to pay 330 just for a checkup at my private dentist


----------



## asianavatar

Nope, dental isn't covered, but most people up here have dental insurance to cover part of the cost.


----------



## DarknessDawns

in AUS we dont have to pay to see a doctor
but dental isnt covered either so we have an insurance type thing going for it
were kinda the same as canada


----------



## Katie Drake

DarknessDawns said:


> in AUS we dont have to pay to see a doctor
> but dental isnt covered either so we have an insurance type thing going for it
> were kinda the same as canada


That's because Aus and Canada are pretty much the same countries. We're just happier, nicer versions of Americans.


----------



## Culler

DarknessDawns said:


> in AUS we dont have to pay to see a doctor


This is because all animals native to Australia WILL KILL YOU. There are tens of thousands of ways to die in australia, and that's just from insects. Don't forget the sharks, and jellyfish, snakes, and all the other joys of the outback. I thoroughly respect Australians, they must be hard as hell to survive their native environment. It's basically a 40k deathworld :grin:


----------



## kharnthebetrayer

Although the government "pays" for your medical bills, you still have to pay taxes. And where do those taxes go? To pay for medical bills. So all the tax money you have payed that went to paying medical expenses would probably be more than medical cost that you would have in the US. 

Sorry Canadians, Austrailians, Europeans, and political moderates from the US. I am a Conservative. A war in Iraq supporting, flag waving conservative:wild:. Sorry guys. However, I don't like President Bush either. 

And if I totally messed up on how Canada's med coverage is funded, I'm going to feel like such a ******* idiot. So just do me a favor and lie to me if I am wrong.


----------



## Djinn24

I am glad I have free health care through the military and I honestly thing the United States needs to go to a funded health care system like the EU coutries have it, as well as Canada and Austraila. If I had not been in the military last year I would have went broke and filed for bankrupcy because my 4 year old daught suddenly started having seizures. I think that is something that everyone should have.


----------



## Steel Rain

In essence that's how it would work, kharn. The government can't give you anything they haven't already taken from you.


----------



## uberschveinen

The difference is of course in sourcing those funds. In the U.S. you pay a flat cost for your medical coverage which will notionally be exactly the same regardless of income for the same service. In some governmental systems, such as Australia the funding is taken proportionately from all people via a flat tax, meaning that while expenditure is numerically greater for the more wealthy it is proportionately the same for all people. In others where the medical funding comes from regular taxes, you pay proportionately more as your wealth increases on the basis that you are more able to pay, though there are probably some countries that have governmentally-funded medical care without the normal Western tax system.

As for corporate care, you are forgetting one simple thing. A govermental service exists to make the people happy by giving them what they want and need, and provides care on that basis, with lesser regard for money as it is expected to be a non-profit system, and given the importance placed on health care the system is fully expected to lose money. A corporate service exists to make as much money for itself as is legally possible, and sometimes goes beyond that. Giving people the proper medical care they want and need is a secondary consideration. The sheer levels of dysfunction in the U.S. health care system are primarily based on that simpel fact. Even the problems in the public health care system are at least a large part the fault of these corporate hospitals for reasons that will take a very long time to explain. In short, they keep the profitable patients for themselves, and any single service that will cost them more than it makes them will be transferred, wherever possible, to public services. They are leeching the money from the public health care system to boost their profits, and incidentally making their services more attractive along the way. That this results in the indirect worsening of the entire public health care system is not of concern for them, and neither is the fact that they are not providing the best service for the customer except in the uncannily rare situation where that happens to coincide with the most profitable service.

Every single fault that can exist in the public system can exist in the private system as well. In the perfect world, the public system provides better service because it does not need to extract a profit from the hospital. In a worst case scenario, the private system still provides worse care because no matter how bad the two perform the public system puts its patients and their care at a higher importance than the private system. There is no argument you can create that would make a public service worse than a private service that does not involve disregarding the faults of the latter or exaggerating the faults of the former, or some form of patient bias, which is itself a negative outcome for the system.

At the end of the day, with real hospitals in the real world, they both tend to provide a suboptimal service. But then, at least the public system does so out of honest bureaucratic inefficiency instead of ruthless exploitation. I would rather be cared for by a lesser doctor who genuinely cares for my wellbeing than a better doctor who only cares for me so long as it nets him as many of my dollars as possible.


----------



## Someguy

We've moved just a little off topic here, but it's an interesting debate.

The main argument people make for private, rather than public, organisations controlling vital services like health, transport and so on is efficiency. The private company wants to make money so it is more careful with money, which ends up giving the "customer" a better deal than if faceless beurocrats with no financial stake in the operation are in charge of billions of taxpayers' pounds, dollars or euros.

Time and again though, this principle has failed and private systems have proven more expensive ways to get the same, or worse, service. Many of the messed up privatisations in the UK have just ended up installing monopolies that still have to be subsidised by the taxpayer while paying out vast profits to shareholders. We've had, and still have, all kinds of trouble with our water and trains, for example.

So I hope you don't think I'm being unfairly biased when I say...

In the US the private health system is a complete disaster compared to europe. 15% of US gdp is spent on healthcare, double the european level on a per capita basis, but still one person in six has no coverage at all (source). Cuba's infant mortality rate is better than the US with 5 deaths per thousand in Cuba versus 7 per thousand in the US.

There are still people in europe who, very occasionally, suggest we should adopt the US model for healthcare. They are way out on the lunatic fringe of politics here. None of the major political parties holds that view, and all want to at least appear to be fully behind the NHS. David Cameron, the leader of the Conservative party, recently said he wanted his party to become "the party of the NHS", for example.

I don't actually think that any country has worked out a perfect system yet. I wouldn't claim that the UK system is the ideal at all. On the other hand it's decades since anyone in the UK got ill, or had a sick relative, and was worried that they wouldn't be able to pay for their treatment.


----------



## Katie Drake

Someguy said:


> We've moved just a little off topic here


You can say that again.


----------



## cccp

kharnthebetrayer said:


> Although the government "pays" for your medical bills, you still have to pay taxes. And where do those taxes go? To pay for medical bills. So all the tax money you have payed that went to paying medical expenses would probably be more than medical cost that you would have in the US.


dont you pay taxes too?

whats your point?

moved to off topic.


----------



## Culler

How did we get from 40k to nationalized health care? Lawl.


----------



## Haraldrr

ive never ever seen a girl in my local store


----------



## Katie Drake

Brother Wulox said:


> ive never ever seen a girl in my local store


That's too bad. We're really not so bad.


----------



## asianavatar

Just curious, its not so much anymore but before there are a lot of places or activites that are considered boys clubs or place where it tends to be just guys and they are happy with it being that way, example, sports bar, men's sport's league, fishing etc. Does anyone consider tabletop gaming one of these things and are happy that a lot of girls don't show up?


----------



## Truthiness08

At my local game shop there is actually a sign that states, "Please practice proper personal hygiene before attending any event." 

HeyKatieDrakewouldyouliketopleaseg ooutwithmesometimeplease.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

i think the reason there are so few female gamers at my local is because all the staff membser are like 6'2"+ and built like a shit house door.


----------



## uberschveinen

I would scarcely think that their size would put anyone off. Now if they smelled, as you put it, "like a shit house door", that would explain it.


----------



## Steel Rain

hehe good point, uber. Looking like chewbacca got into a fight with an electric razor.


----------



## DarknessDawns

id really like to see some female gamers in my local store, it would might create a different kind of atmosphere and also id like to see how their tactics and the way they played differed from us blokes lol


----------



## uberschveinen

If the people at your store think like you type I have a sneaking suspicion as to why they aren't there


----------



## zboy234

Katie Drake said:


> That's because Aus and Canada are pretty much the same countries. We're just happier, nicer versions of Americans.


no in aussies case europeans


----------



## DarknessDawns

uberschveinen said:


> If the people at your store think like you type I have a sneaking suspicion as to why they aren't there


what do you mean uber?


----------



## Mad King George

uber = super

theres a guy or girl in my local gws i say guy/ girl because i cant tell if its a guy with bitch tits or a girl
lol


----------



## Katie Drake

DarknessDawns said:


> what do you mean uber?


Probably that you type poorly. I don't know, though.


----------



## Elchimpster

Katie Drake said:


> That's because Aus and Canada are pretty much the same countries. We're just happier, nicer versions of Americans.


True as true.

We were talking a few months ago on the chat channel about this; how one of the fundamental differences is in how we think.

There is a certain amount of agressiveness, and paranoia in the US that seems to simply not exist amongst Canadians.

In getting back on topic though (sorry, it was a good point I wanted to comment on.) I wish there were more female gamers. I regularly game with women in minis and in RPGs (RPGs especially) where they seem to bring a wholly new direction to games. Like they think in different terms, and the games take different turns and cover ground we likely never would have...which is awfully cool.


----------



## Silb

The only girls at my local GW are the ones who want to try the game because their boyfriends play it. I have never seen any of them come back after playing an "introductory" game. I have no idea why, because my local GW is full of very clean people compared to what other people are saying their local gamers are like.


----------



## Steel Rain

Elchimpster said:


> True as true.
> 
> We were talking a few months ago on the chat channel about this; how one of the fundamental differences is in how we think.
> 
> There is a certain amount of agressiveness, and paranoia in the US that seems to simply not exist amongst Canadians.
> 
> In getting back on topic though (sorry, it was a good point I wanted to comment on.) I wish there were more female gamers. I regularly game with women in minis and in RPGs (RPGs especially) where they seem to bring a wholly new direction to games. Like they think in different terms, and the games take different turns and cover ground we likely never would have...which is awfully cool.


I have a D&D gaming group of five people. I've got 3 women in the group. I even had to turn down a few more before the game swelled up too much.


----------



## uberschveinen

Dungeons and Dragons is not at all the same as 40K. It involves more people, is more social, is not played at shops full of terrible terrible people and is not as GRIMNDARK.


----------



## Siege

Culler said:


> This is because all animals native to Australia WILL KILL YOU. There are tens of thousands of ways to die in australia, and that's just from insects. Don't forget the sharks, and jellyfish, snakes, and all the other joys of the outback. I thoroughly respect Australians, they must be hard as hell to survive their native environment. It's basically a 40k deathworld :grin:


Your joking right?

Have you ever heard of somebody being mauled to death by a Koala?








I wouldn't say it has never happened but really it has never happened.

These bastards on the other hand...








Eastern Brown Snakes are fairly common, even in suburban areas and especially along the east coast (much more common than Koalas). These snakes are highly aggressive, they will come into your yard and they will kill you.


----------



## Vitaeus

Elchimpster said:


> There is a certain amount of agressiveness, and paranoia in the US that seems to simply not exist amongst Canadians.


In a country where the symbol on the flag looks _suspiciously_ like a big red pot leaf, how can there be any aggression? Paranoia I can understand, cuz that stuff will f*** you up. :mrgreen:


----------



## Culler

Siege said:


> Your joking right?
> 
> Have you ever heard of somebody being mauled to death by a Koala?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say it has never happened but really it has never happened.






 behold the murderous rampage of the Koala. They're killers I tell ya. :biggrin:


----------



## Isafrehn

I my local Games Workshop shop not just hobby store there is a girl that works there.


----------



## LJT_123

quite a few girls come to my local GW, sophie , laura and lucy. but i only ever see them with either sisters of battle or eldar .


----------



## Trigger

Whoa.This one's come back to life!


----------



## general

I haven't meet any at any of my local stores. However there are a few in the uni wargaming/RPG society.


----------



## vindur

I play regularly in my local GW and there is 1 or 2 "funky gamers" but for the most part everyone is clean and presentable that being said ive only ever seen 3 girl gamers in there and only seen 1 actually play


----------



## Kato

Female gamers... isn't that some sort of urban-myth to scare young impressionable geeks? ("Now be a good gamer or the female players will come and pwn you.") :wink:

I personally don't know any but I've met one or two over the years, but that said I haven't played much lately.


----------



## DarknessDawns

lol im getting my gf into warhammer lol she beat me in the first game


----------



## Pariah Mk.231

There's a few at my local store, but they fit into the "partner" catagory. We only have one girl who plays for herself and damn is she a good painter.
But she's a sneaky one, she ALWAYS wears a low cut top and this girl would be about a D ... she rarely loses because her opponent can't focus on the game.
Just about everyone in the store is afraid of her Wood Elves because she has about a 10-1 win/loss ratio with them. My sister never remembers her name, she only knows her as "Cleavage".


----------



## Vanchet

I've seen two girls (one plays all 3 systems the other I don't know) plus a friend's girl friend who plays Tyranids.


----------



## 40rending

kind of seems fitting to post this

http://www.golden-throne.com/archive_page.php?comicID=159


----------



## Morgal

my wife thinks it's dork and calls it the geek club.
but i go and she does not complain so.....

for the culb a couple, one just paints, the other plays, another player lotr, another rpg's.

ussually only 1-2 in a night.


----------



## Green Knight

Only one in are club she collects nec


----------



## Rindaris

I ended up marrying a gaming gal. And honestly in the end as she got more into the games (she wasn't into it alot before we got together, but a little... but got into more and more as time went on) her habits degenerated. That among many other reasons are why I'm glad we're divorced.

Now as much as it would seem nice to date a gal with similar interests in gaming as I have, I think I'll be sticking with non-gamers.

As far as female gamers where I play... none for 40k anyways. Maybe some other stuff that happens on nights I'm not there.

And hygiene issues... can't really tell any, but I can't really smell anything either... period. But there are some really annoying younger players there that I wouldn't mind if they got shot out of a battlecannon to land in a wood chipper.


----------



## Revelations

Rindaris said:


> I ended up marrying a gaming gal. And honestly in the end as she got more into the games (she wasn't into it alot before we got together, but a little... but got into more and more as time went on) her habits degenerated. That among many other reasons are why I'm glad we're divorced.
> 
> Now as much as it would seem nice to date a gal with similar interests in gaming as I have, I think I'll be sticking with non-gamers.


So eerily reminiscant... luckily I didn't end up marrying mine. But shame on me, I tried to date another gamer girl and the same thing ended up happening. When they get more excited about attending a game than they do spending some time doing anything else with you, it's far past the time she should have been let go. Gamer girls just don't have the right priorities in addition to being slightly unstable emotionally and mentally. 

I know many gamers will disagree, but the perfect woman is not one who will simply play your games with you and take breaks to have sex. But everyone needs to learn that for themselves I suppose.


----------



## CaptainBailean

i just generally avoid gaming at my local stores. i have enough friends who play to keep myself satisfyed although my gaming store is hosting a big 40k tournament this summer that i might participate in. The guys at my store arent really smell, they just sport trench coats, have nose rings, and are generally old or drastically over weight. however thier all nice people and if thier not, they keep to thmeselves. there are a few girls gthat go to the store but i dont spend enough time there to be aquanted with them and thier mostly into comics, rpg and collectables.


----------



## Deacon316

Katie Drake said:


> Basically, until gamers start bathing and learn some social skills, I can't see the problem really becoming any better.
> 
> Katie D



I am so glad I signed up to here. This is the greatest quote ever. It's rather entertaining for me to enter my local hobby shop since I'm usually coming straight from work in a suit and tie. Women look at me coming out of the shop and have literally walked up to me and asked me "Why are you doing this?" As if doing this immediately means I'm to be a outcast.


----------



## Brother Enok

Inqusitor me said:


> lol soo tru to the last part
> 
> 
> 
> ah shit ma GF plays Dark elder lol but i agree wit u man no one there nos how to WASH im shocked the staff put up wit it my self i wold kick the noshon of washing in there heads lol


You need a dictionary like "gamers" need a shower. Seriously. that hurt my eyes.

On the deodorant, at least the Nugle brand couldn't make people like that smell any worse. I remember when I worked at GW Southend, one guy smelt so bad we had to do bombing runs with the air freshener evey 15 minutes. He used to move to the door, cough and laugh nervously. 
Thier was a few girls, two of which brought thier dorky friend with them. He would alway try and show me and the other full timer up, and fail miserably. Good painters though. Pink needs FTW =P.


----------



## vindur

Deacon316 said:


> As if doing this immediately means I'm to be a outcast.


It doesn't???


----------



## Hespithe

So... Katie Drake, Geek Chic, and LJT 123... any others? Thus far, these ladies are some of our most outstanding and respectable members.


----------



## Caledor

I know a couple. 

First is my sister, although she was origionally forced into it (we needed more players) and has since moved from IG to BA before following her bloodthirsty streak to its natural concusion: Tyranids!

Second is a friend that actually introduced me to a gaming group where I'm studying.


----------



## whocares

Lord Sinkoran said:


> how many girls do 40k at your local i don't think i've ever seen a girl in my local atall.


I've played 40k for about 8 years now and I'm yet to meet a single girl who plays.


----------



## aetherguy881

I've seen a few, I think I played against one... I forget how that turned out...


----------



## lightmonkey

about 1 to are store, but my friend used to play, but she stoped a few years a go.


----------



## MarzM

The worse thing is, because as im sure they will tell you, not matter how much you dont want to hear it. Women are better at multitasking than men, so that actually helps to make them better at the game than your average guy!


----------



## SyNide

Thats probably true. However, there's also a balance to that, for that same reason(being able to multi-task better), female gamers would in theory generally be more emotionally swayed by luring tactics(such as when she's pmsing, kill a favourite squad of hers and hormones and mood swings may cloud her judgement).

Of course if the girl isn't really that swayed by her emotions than such tactics may fail depending on her skill level.

Remember also, that while women are swayed by their emotions, we men are swayed by our second heads, and if they take advantage of that, they may distract lesser men enough to win games.

So the lesson? Keep a good head on your shoulders boys.


----------



## Katie Drake

SyNide said:


> Remember also, that while women are swayed by their emotions, we men are swayed by our second heads, and if they take advantage of that, they may distract lesser men enough to win games.
> 
> So the lesson? Keep a good head on your shoulders boys.


I swear I've only done that once.


----------



## SyNide

Really Katie? Was it in a tournament by any chance?

Some poor sap was thinking about how to kill your men in red and you accidentally dropped your dice on the floor?

Sneaky Women, they're everywhere!


----------



## Rindaris

Weapon
Female Cleavage

Range
1" - 12"

Strength
D

AP
1

Notes
Large Blast Template, Pinning, Assault 2

:laugh: Sorry, had to.


----------



## MarzM

Katie Drake said:


> I swear I've only done that once.



What? Today? :grin:


----------



## pyroanarchist

I know its wrong, but I have to ask. Did it work Katie?


----------



## Corporal Chaos

Only seen a few and only knew 2 in my lifetime. They are there, rare as bigfoots though. Next one I see I'll try to get photographic evidance. :victory:


----------



## Marneus Calgar

I know of 3 female gamers now.

2 at my local store play fantasy, and the other 40k

EDIT: And the woman who works in there is a woman


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

I went into pylmouth GW a while ago and no lie there was not one guy in their:shok:, not one!!! even teh staff were both women.


----------



## Katie Drake

pyroanarchist said:


> I know its wrong, but I have to ask. Did it work Katie?


Not really. Kinda drew his eyes for a moment but that's about it.


----------



## Trigger

Doesn't say much for your weapons of mass seduction then!


----------



## CaptainBailean

i just cant figure out how id take gettin g beaten by a female player. id either go out laughing about some dumb ass move id made that would have secured my defeat, or id pretend to not carte but really be frustrated as hell


----------



## CaptainBailean

id also like to add that katies reputation is 69. coincedence?


----------



## Kato

Rindaris said:


> Weapon
> Female Cleavage
> 
> Range
> 1" - 12"
> 
> Strength
> D
> 
> AP
> 1
> 
> Notes
> Large Blast Template, Pinning, Assault 2
> 
> :laugh: Sorry, had to.


The 12 inches? Surely that is too low! ...or did you mean feet?


----------



## CaptainBailean

il ike your signature kato, especially sonce thier blood angels hello kittys. also, i think we might have to change the blast emplate to the apoc blast marker. thier attacks cen be devestating, especially to swarms


----------



## Katie Drake

CaptainBailean said:


> id also like to add that katies reputation is 69. coincedence?


Somehow I knew it wouldn't be long before someone pointed that out. >_< lol


----------



## SyNide

Lol...Alright boys, lay off the lady.

Incidentally, i know of a few female players who play on vassal. One of them however is a sore loser of titanic proportions, but the other 2 are nice.


----------



## swntzu

I saw a young lady at my local GW recently. I think she uses necrons and has quite a sizable army.

The bad news is that she's pretty horrid looking and was hiding in the corner looking depressed one day. Oh well...


----------



## SyNide

Lol...you're not such a hot ticket yourself my man. Give that girl a makeover and you might be trying to get into her pants.

Poor girl, maybe she overheard you thinking about how horrid she looked. Is her playing any good? what about modelling?


----------



## Beriothien

In our little group, we had one couple who played (new baby, they basically quit). Another couple, the guy is till active, the girl quit 4 years ago. My wife has just started playing. My daughter in law toys with painting Orcs and makes noise about playing.

So there are some - even some over 30 somethings ones.


----------



## CaptainBailean

now its 71, jokes not funny anymore damn. its a shame really, that my gaming store is riddled with the mid 30-40 year olds sporting trench coats and cowboy hats, and very few people my age, im the only one in between the ages of 14 and 20 to go there.


----------



## ChaosGirl

There is when I go in!!! I think where I am I am the only girl. Everyone that does not know me there is surprised to see me when I come in with my army.


----------



## Revelations

ChaosGirl said:


> There is when I go in!!! I think where I am I am the only girl. Everyone that does not know me there is surprised to see me when I come in with my army.


Instant popularity in 3... 2...


----------



## Tigirus

I've actually been going to a rouge trader for a while now because or a terrible accident that happened at my local GW, 

I walk in the door, I see a hary, 300lb man bending over to get something out of his army case, I turn around, I get in the car and I leave.


----------



## CaptainBailean

hahahaha. gross. i feel sorry for you. stupid people with no sense of personal hygine


----------



## SyNide

Whee, more girls posting with actual pictures to brighten up the forum.

There are a few girls on B&C methinks.


----------



## Shadwell

I've only ever seen three girls at my local GW, one of which is my girlfriend who actually introduced me to it, "oooh this store looks nice, lets have a look" *drags*. She started shortly after i did, still is starting up a Wood Elf army.

Though there is that transvestite, but that doesn't count... or does it?

I am yet to encounter any rude or smelly people there, most are rather friendly and awesome to talk to. But that may be because it's not America or Britain, but then i might just have one of the lucky stores, as i have heard some aweful things from others who also frequent other stores. >_>


----------



## Tigirus

CaptainBailean said:


> hahahaha. gross. i feel sorry for you. stupid people with no sense of personal hygine


I know, It seems that I'm the only person that showers there even the employees don't, it's really gross. Another thing I've noticed, where it is true that there isn't that many women into the whole GW thing but the ones I've met are always really into it, that's the odd thing. Like in this one case, I was beaten like top of the third turn and it was like I hadn't even been a challenge.


----------



## AnarchX

There are 3 women that I see consistently at my local GW. One is my wife who paints and plays Mordheim occasionally, but has discussed playing several times. One is a girl about 18 who is constantly painting Necrons, but I have never seen her field them. The third is a middle-aged lady who plays Witch Hunters (and Mordheim with my wife).

I have seen other women there, but they are mostly lost or dropping off/picking up their kids.


..and I would like to add that 95% of the people I have met (including employees) seem to have good hygiene. I have even seen two guys in dress clothes and ties playing.

Thanks,

AnarchX


----------



## heliosmj12

There is one female gamer at the GWS I go to, I think that it is one of the guys that works there GF. That is I see her there regularly.


----------



## CaptainBailean

the people that go to my store are generally clean, but the ones that arent really arent. thier probebly the dirtiest people ive met in my entire life


----------



## Vanchet

My place is alrite though I believe one or two people fail to take in the Hygeine rule but apart from them it's alrite ^^ (the only problem for me is the shop having no air con T~T)

Also I'm quite amazed how long this forum has gone to (and that most of the people here have jumped on the girls who have actually posted some messages on here) and then turned to the idea that it was Hygiene that drives women away from GWS (and not to mention theidea that some of the people that actually panic by the sight of a girl coming near them just so they can paint )


----------



## SyNide

Lol...i know what you mean, i was playing against this IG player once, and when his cousin(who was quite alright lookswise...i'd give her a 6 on a scale of 10), he quite literally became this gibbering mess.


----------



## CaptainBailean

hahaha, love when that happens. if you read back on the forum, kaite tells a good story about people tweaking at the sight of one of the femakle gender


----------



## Vanchet

I mostly remember moements when some of the girls are playing (especialy aginst smaller kids that when the girls are winning the kids are ranting madly on how thay couldn't lose (I just jumped in calling them sexists and winding them up which they somewhat deserve ) and it's the same with Painting Competitions (the girls are really good painters that I alomst envy them *shuffles behind the couch ^^;*)


----------



## trebell

My wife really enjoys the painting but I don't think she'd ever play it.

I've seen some girls at the hobby store but mostly painting. One plays.

They're all young, as it's my sons club (i feel too old to play it these clubs now) and they don't seem as effected by social conditioning at this younger age and the lads seem friendly to her.


----------



## Someguy

To be honest I don't think a female gamer reading this would be particularly encouraged. I think that some of us guys have to stop judging female gamers solely on their looks (ok, maybe that isn't so likely) and start thinking of them as "proper" gamers.

I suppose the girls could do more to try and fit in. They could grow a beer belly or maybe move back in with their mums.


----------



## Trigger

Yeah, come on girls. Sweat a bit more! Get some spots! Grunt instead of speaking!


----------



## Beriothien

I know three adult women who play (or have played) Fantasy on a fairly regular basis. I am married to one of them.

I have known several who paint off and on (when I was single, I would quite often trick my girlfriends into painting minis, especially if I needed to get a new army finished for a tourney).

There is one girl with a Sisters of Battle Army with PINK RHINOS - she is or was a model (3-D real life catalogs) I believe.

copy and paste the link

http://www.dragonrealm.com/exlibrismortis/ExLibrisnewSistersArmy.html


----------



## traceman923

i have seen only 2 girls at the GW i go to


----------



## Vanchet

I've seen one of the girl's armies (she collected Wood elves-Fantasy and lord of the rings and Sisters of battle) which almost seems ironic (SOB the Marine army for women-no offence))


----------



## SyNide

SoB are very brutal my friend 

Just met a really nice female 40k player over vassal. Friendly girl


----------



## Katie Drake

SyNide said:


> SoB are very brutal my friend
> 
> Just met a really nice female 40k player over vassal. Friendly girl


You sure that wasn't a G.I.R.L?

(Guy In Real Life)


----------



## Vanchet

SyNide said:


> SoB are very brutal my friend


I do not say that Sob are not brutal, they are tough (especially the repentia ^^)
I just say after only seeing two girls playing 40k that both of them played Sisters of Battle and thought, just as most lads will probably go for a ultramarine army (because it's the simplest and most common army) that is it the same in a way with women but with Sob because they're simple and to thewm common?

Do tell me if I'm offending women (not meaning to)




Katie Drake said:


> You sure that wasn't a G.I.R.L?
> 
> (Guy In Real Life)


I would be very afraid if it was :shok:


----------



## Benlt

We have a couple of girls who come to our gaming club, one is the wife of one of the guys there, and the other one started because most of her friends play, she keeps getting asked whose girlfriend she is.

I also seem unable to beat her. 

(did we establish if transvestites count?)


----------



## Revelations

Katie Drake said:


> You sure that wasn't a G.I.R.L?
> 
> (Guy In Real Life)


So the old saying goes...

On the Internet...

Guys are Guys...

Girls are Guys...

And kids are FBI agents.


----------



## SyNide

Lol...Katie...how am i sure you're not a G.I.R.L ?


----------



## Katie Drake

SyNide said:


> Lol...Katie...how am i sure you're not a G.I.R.L ?


You're not. You'll just have to take my word for it.


----------



## Revelations

Katie Drake said:


> You're not. You'll just have to take my word for it.


zomg du u haz hawt pixxx??!!!! lol!!!1111ollloo111!!!1:crazy:


----------



## Tau Chaotix

lol "Katie" is a guy =o!


----------



## Chaos&Beer

I've only seen two girls at my GW store, both were there for Magic not Warhammer. 

My buddy's woman plays with us from time to time. She plays Bugs and thinks gaunts are cute, lol. God bless her. 

My wife likes to look at my models and likes that ever since I started playing 40K I'm home painting most of the time and not out at the bar getting shattered , but thats about the extent of it.


----------



## Katie Drake

Chaos&Beer said:


> ...were there for Magic not Warhammer.


I assume you mean a RT store? I can't see any GW allowing people to speak about Magic let alone sell it.


----------



## SyNide

Lol...The GW staffers probably have flamers under the countertops, the moment they smell magic cards, they find the perpertrator and purge them shouting "DIE HERETIC!"

And Katie, if that is your real name  Your sister looks hot, assuming thats actually your sister and not your cousin.


----------



## Katie Drake

SyNide said:


> And Katie, if that is your real name  Your sister looks hot, assuming thats actually your sister and not your cousin.


*chuckles* I swear that this is me in that picture (not the dog before any of you smart asses say it).


----------



## Elemental_elf

I've seen more girls play D&D... 

10 to 0...


----------



## yWizePapaSmurfy

Fair amount of gals at the local RT store I regular, a few 40k, most of em Fantasy though...Just entranced by Elves and Eldar, they are...But not generalizing, no not me...I hafta see these Flesh Tearers in action. 

Anyways, I really like it if even other guys who've never heard of Warhammer 40,000 or Fantasy treat me with respect if I try to explain to them my hobby...Most of the time I sound crazy to not spend most of my free money on video games but on models that take time to build and paint and such like...

I find that depressing -

"I have a Level 70 mage with all uber gear on WoW!"

"Eh, I don't play WoW, I did paint this lil' guy here though *shows my Mek for instance*"

*Kids stare, gals think its great work, and older couples laugh.*

Course I think the gals always aim to not hurt feelings but at least they are respectful!


----------



## SyNide

Katie Drake said:


> *chuckles* I swear that this is me in that picture (not the dog before any of you smart asses say it).


Lol, nice catch "Katie"...:wink:


Watch out lads, G.I.R.Ls are getting smarter these days, resorting to things like extreme plastic surgery to make them look like real sexy women! :shok: They even go to the lengths of purchasing a typical girly dog that will fit in their handbags. :shok:

Gentlemen, You have been warned...keep your hands off that fine piece of G.I.R.L. Do not be deceived by the fine pictures of the G.I.R.L. :scratchhead:

Anyway...Smurf you're probably right, most girls(not G.I.R.Ls) are very respectful which is something i like...even if they don't appreciate the effort i put into my minis. It displays class and good upbringing 

Something i noticed though, alot of female players i know are really into the fantasy stuff...Do you think they prefer the fantasy setting? What have you guys found in your clubs/stores?


----------



## Katie Drake

SyNide said:


> Lol, nice catch "Katie"...:wink:


Heh, I'd rep you but I need to rep other people first.


----------



## Vanchet

SyNide said:


> Lol, nice catch "Katie"...:wink:
> 
> 
> Watch out lads, G.I.R.Ls are getting smarter these days, resorting to things like extreme plastic surgery to make them look like real sexy women! :shok: They even go to the lengths of purchasing a typical girly dog that will fit in their handbags. :shok:
> 
> Gentlemen, You have been warned...keep your hands off that fine piece of G.I.R.L. Do not be deceived by the fine pictures of the G.I.R.L. :scratchhead:
> 
> Anyway...Smurf you're probably right, most girls(not G.I.R.Ls) are very respectful which is something i like...even if they don't appreciate the effort i put into my minis. It displays class and good upbringing
> 
> Something i noticed though, alot of female players i know are really into the fantasy stuff...Do you think they prefer the fantasy setting? What have you guys found in your clubs/stores?


Lol I best keep my eye out then XP (wondering now what are the girls in my place are)
That's true (though my work has been appreciated by everyone there)

and it's quite the opposite for me (more 40k girls) though one plays with a most play with actual fluff armies (not made-up ones) and I seen one play one of those "making tyranids look cute and adorable" despite the claws and alien guns.

and I would like some rep TT_TT.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

in hll store we have a female staff member and shes hot just thought i would share that with you all


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

hull store


----------



## Vanchet

Ancient Tiel' a fier said:


> in hll store we have a female staff member and shes hot just thought i would share that with you all


Like the others said she's not i G.I.R.L is she ? if not then you lucky sod


----------



## SyNide

Katie Drake said:


> Heh, I'd rep you but I need to rep other people first.


I appreciate that and i'll hold you to that  but don't think you can bribe me into thinking you're a real girl with some Rep. You'd have to do alot more to convince me that you're actually a female and those nice "things" on your chest are in fact natural and not the result of some major cosmetic surgery. Say a 40k game, 2 years from now somewhere in the UK, anywhere near Cardiff will be great 

Vanchet, lol, really? a lot of my female friends prefer the fantasy setting, although one of them really likes Vostroyans


----------



## Vanchet

SyNide said:


> I appreciate that and i'll hold you to that  but don't think you can bribe me into thinking you're a real girl with some Rep. You'd have to do alot more to convince me that you're actually a female and those nice "things" on your chest are in fact natural and not the result of some major cosmetic surgery. Say a 40k game, 2 years from now somewhere in the UK, anywhere near Cardiff will be great
> 
> Vanchet, lol, really? a lot of my female friends prefer the fantasy setting, although one of them really likes Vostroyans


If there was to be a titanic battle I feel that I must be there to record it (almost like Epidemius but without the bad odor or bad looks ) and yea the Tyranid player has a cool (and scary) idea to modify a warhound with Tyranid mutation (almost for me lloking like a carnehound titan IMO from her plans she made) O_O and I miss vostroyans they were tough (for guardsmen) but everyone here just does the band-wagon idea here it sucks >.<


----------



## general

I know of no female gamers in my area. My mate got his gf to play a game against him, but he did that to test out an army list, so she was unimpressed.

I think its a shame there are so few female gamers. For a start, it would be nice to go into a store/club and for the girl/guy ratio to be 'normal'. Also, more gamers means more people into the hobby, which can never be a bad thing.

But people are right. The hygine thing really puts girls off. I avoid the stores where possible, due to the smell. (I do wash daily).

Maybe GW need to encourage more female players?


----------



## Druchii in Space

My wife plays, and she was the one who brought up the idea of her playing as she liked the way the games went. She now out paints and out converts me, and has more armies currently oddly. 
Game wise we're probabbly 70-30 in my favour but I had been playing 10yrs before she started and she been having awful probs with her Nids against my Chaos of late, but things like my Daemon Prince making nine 3+ saves in a single CC round last game probably isn't helping in that regard.

But aye she loves the game, we also RPG together, WOW (and soon well ish will WaR together) and plan on returning to Fantasy sometime within the next year.

Sadly after seeing a few older friends with wives who poured scorn on their hobby have relationships collapse, I knew I'd only ask a girl to marry me if they where a gamer, in this regard I got lucky as we met through my RpG club. 

Now with two young boys starting to eye our figs, memorizing the names of models and worrying that our WoW characters just 'died' and asking us to go one to one with that lvl 70 elite because hes a big giant, I do have ponder how long it will be before I am surrounded by a gaming family. 


There is also a girl in the village here where I live who plays Fantasy, I chat to her dad on occcasion as hes into Samurai culture as I am to a smaller degree, and where we previously lived in Cornwall we knew two other women who also gamed with us on occasion.


----------



## wombat_tree

nope not a single one

EDIT: although once or possible more times my friends sisters played warhammer with him if that has any relivence.


----------



## Cadian81st

There are a few girls at my GW who play, including one who's got at least a 20,000 point wood elf army. One of my best friends plays elves as well, and she doesn't appreciate my snide comments about them very much. :mrgreen: I am lucky enough to have many friends who play all sorts of rpgs and tabletop games, and a fair number of them are girls, so I don't really think I experience the gender gap that most people do.


----------



## Degzi

personally the only females i've seen in the warrington store are mums of the lads that go or girlfriends or wives of some of the players and none of them that i know of play. i've seen one or 2 warhammer world but thats about it but i cant say my girlfriend would be too happy if i became friendly with a girl who played warhammer or 40k

but the hobby is sterotypically white (i know this aint always true but up to now i've not met any gamers of another colour or race) lads in their teens or 20s who are generally geeks. i'm a geek and proud :grin: regardless of whether i look like one or not


----------



## marcch

I know of no females who play in my area. My lovely wife dosen't mind it too much as it keeps me off the sauce and away from most of the local harlots (lack of money due to purchasing GW stuff).

The was one fellow who gamed with Deneris and I briefly who had a daughter (about 12 yrs old) that played Tyranids, but he's gone now.


----------



## the cabbage

I've never played against a girl. There was a girl in the Redaing club with a very well presented Ork army and my mates wife paints his stuff. But other than that it seems to be a bloke thing.


----------

